# I.D. My P!!!!



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Can someone I.D. and give me some info on my new P. The Lfs said it was a black Piranha. I'm hoping it is a Red Throat Rhom


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Serrasalmus sanchezi. They get about 6" so they are a pretty good fish to house for life in a 40g breeder or 55g. My sanchezi was my first serra and I still have him. I don't know if it is the pictures or what, but that guy looks pretty beat up!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> Serrasalmus sanchezi. They get about 6" so they are a pretty good fish to house for life in a 40g breeder or 55g. My sanchezi was my first serra and I still have him. I don't know if it is the pictures or what, but that guy looks pretty beat up!


He does probably caught wild though so.... 
but overall doesnt look the healthiest


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like a Sanchezi in bad health to me,, his fins are bad he has cloudy eyes....................hope your gonna haggle for a good discount cos of the condition


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

That's no Rhom, its just an unhealthy Sanchezi, somethings wrong with its eyes too. you should return it asap!!


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

why should I return him I can try to get him back healthy. It was my decision to buy him. That's just part of the hobby!!!!

I was looking at other pics of sanchezi's and their eyes don't look as big as my p. or is it just me


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Yours looks just like mine...one of the characteristics that sets a sanchezi apart from a rhom is the large eye. Treat that guy with some salt, Melafix, and Pimafix ASAP. With a little TLC and a healthy diet he should be good to go in no time.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Yours looks just like mine...one of the characteristics that sets a sanchezi apart from a rhom is the large eye. Treat that guy with some salt, Melafix, and Pimafix ASAP. With a little TLC and a healthy diet he should be good to go in no time.


That's exactly what I'm doing, even though he is beat up he is very active and has a good appitite.

I kind of like him because they are more active than the rhoms.....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice sanchezi... I sure miss my old sanchezi. It was the most aggressive piranha I ever owned.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

S. Sanchezi

ID Complete

sorry frank couldn't resist :rasp:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhomofo said:


> why should I return him I can try to get him back healthy. It was my decision to buy him. That's just part of the hobby!!!!
> 
> I was looking at other pics of sanchezi's and their eyes don't look as big as my p. or is it just me


I totally respect your decision!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

he looks real mean thats for sure nice pick up man


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

s sanchezi


----------

